# Programme selber machen?



## Nachto (19. Dezember 2006)

Weiß jetzt nicht obs hier hin gehört aber:

ich möchte ein programm selber erstellen, womit user eine Area auswählen können (im Programm) z.B.

WoW Patches
und 
WoW Addons

das man eins davon auswählen kann udn dann bei wow addons WoW addons downloaden kann alles im programm bloss die dateien sind dann alle auf meinenw ebspace?

is des möglichw enn aj wie machen ichd as hat jemand eine anleitung für Blöde?^^


----------



## Blah (20. Dezember 2006)

Nachto schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht obs hier hin gehört aber:
> 
> ich möchte ein programm selber erstellen, womit user eine Area auswählen können (im Programm) z.B.
> 
> ...




OMG du stellst dir das ja seeeeeeehr einfach vor -.-


----------



## Nachto (20. Dezember 2006)

ich weiß das es SCHWER ist -.- Is ja nur ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du auf den Webspace zugreifen willst,
brauchst du erst mal einen FTP Client.

Oder du machst es einfacher,
du machst dir eine Webseite und richtest da einen Download Bereich ein,
wo nur die 2 Bereiche erreichbar sind.


----------



## Nachto (3. Januar 2007)

hmm..^^ vll gehts ja wie beim wow launcher bloss ohne des spielen menue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (3. Januar 2007)

Ich denke es wäre wohl am einfachsten wenn du dir da eine Webseite baust in der man die bereiche auswählen kann und dann die Downloads starten kann. Wenn du eine Clientapplikation schreiben willst mußt du dir erstmal überlegen welche Programmiersprache du dazu verwenden magst (C++, Delphi ,.NET ,Java ,etc.). Dann mußt du dir überlegen ob der Download über HTTP oder FTp geschehen soll, wobei hier zu empfehlen ist das über FTP zu machen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## lonolol (13. November 2008)

*Ajajaj ...*
Wenn du ein "Programm" machen willst kommt es auf vieles an
-Betriebstsystem
-Art des Programmes
-Software
-Kosten 
usw....
Aber ich glaube nicht das Buffed das richtige für irgendwelche Programme ist 
die du machen willst

Mfg Lonolol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2008)

Wenn du "Programme selber machen" willst, lern programmieren. Ohne gehs nicht.


----------



## xdave78 (13. November 2008)

Roflkowski!!!

Naja ich wills mal wagen:

Was Du brauchst (Kurzform):

1.) Webspache mit Massig Platz - ka wieviel die WOW Patches inzwischen wiegen - aber sagen wir mal 20GB Webspace müssten erstmal reichen
2.) Webspace mit MASSIG Traffic...Traffic wird beim UP und DOWNLOAD erzeugt...aleo je nachdem wieviele Leute da ziehen...mindestens 100GB Traffic 
3.) Ein CMS (Webspace muss SQL DB haben) wie zB E107
4.) ne echt saufette DSL Leitung

Bis hier her gehts eigentlich mit webigen tagen einlesezeit alleie ganz gut (wenn man ein gewisses Verständnis hat wie PHP, HTML,SQL usw aufgenbaut sind und funzen).

Für ein Frontend (also einen Client den der User installiert) musste einfach nur bissle C++ lernen oder VBA oder Delphi. Wenn Du davon keinen Plan hast verschieb dein Vorhaben erstmal mindestens 1 Jahr und meld die zu nem Abendkurs anner Volkshochschule an.

Ich wünch Dir viel Spass!

LG Dave


----------

